# Height of your 15 week old



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

I had Daisy's hair cut and I am about to order her some shirts for cooler nights as she doesn't fit (She's too big) very many of my Chihuahuas clothes. I measured her today and she is 8.5 inches at the shoulder and 9.25 neck to base of tail. She weighted 4.6 pounds at the Vets last week. Is this normal or is she really big for a Maltese.

My other Maltese Lacey is 8 weeks old, 2.4 pounds and is 5.75 inches tall and lengthwise. There is a huge difference between the two for only having 7 weeks difference in age.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I think daisy is going to be a big maltese.

My boys measure 9.5 inches & 9 inches from ground to middle of shoulder blade and they will be 1 year old next month.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know it's really hard to judge puppies' sizes sometimes. It's possible your maltese may have grown the majority of her growth already and will slow down greatly, and not grow much anymore. Then again, your other maltese may keep growing and wind up the bigger one. Only time will tell.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Whatever size she will be, she's beautiful!

We have two malts..one at a little over two years who is a Super Gulp..and by that, I mean she is about 9#2 oz. 

Our other little girl is just about 5 months and she is about 3.8 (I think)....two weeks ago she was 3.6 so I presume she has gained weight. She is SHORT. Her body length is 7 1/2" but she is not 6" tall. The vet thinks she will be somewhere around 5-5 1/2 # but then again, that's a guess. Noone knows. I don't think she will be as big as Maggie but she could be. She has grown very slowly and I do think they slow down a bit after 6 months although they continue to grow to 1 year and fill out even after that. She LOOKS much bigger cause she has quite alot of hair.......who knows? I don't...all I know is how much they both are loved........and not one anymore than the other. You will be the same way.


----------

